# Google- Before you conclude that you're gluten-sensitive, consider FODMAPs foods - Washington Post



## VSsupport

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Before you conclude that you're gluten-sensitive, consider FODMAPs foods*
*Washington Post*
A low-FODMAP diet eased their symptoms, as it does for about 70 percent of people who suffer from *irritable bowel syndrome*, a condition that causes abdominal pain and bowel changes. Gibson estimates that, overall, about 10 percent of the population may ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

